# Moving to Northern Virginia (Ashburn)



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm very excited to be moving from Miami to Virginia. I've fell in love with the many hills and mountains in the area.

I've seen some cyclist when visiting here and there, but wondered if anyone knew of major cycling club(s) here?

I consider myself to be a weekend warrior (doing 60 to 80 mi on the weekend), but would love to join a club

Any help would be appreciated ...thank you.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

NCVC - National Capitol Velo Club
www.ncvc.net


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*Evolve*

Evolution Cycling is based out of the Ashburn area:

http://evolutioncycling.org/new/

Great people, and there always seems to be a group ride going on.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

You are also going to love the WO&D trail; great ride to Purceville, about 26 miles; the trail also links into other trails in the DC area, so you will find lots of places to ride.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Potomac Peddlers. Lots of group rides for all levels throughout the week.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

talentous said:


> I'm very excited to be moving from Miami to Virginia. I've fell in love with the many hills and mountains in the area.
> 
> I've seen some cyclist when visiting here and there, but wondered if anyone knew of major cycling club(s) here?
> 
> ...


Squadra Coppi is also in northern Virginia. Cyclelife is in DC. DC Velo is in DC. Route 1 Velo is just outside of DC around the College Park area, but I think they might be sponsored by a shop in the CD area now. Bike Rack is in DC.

Let me know if you needs links to those clubs/teams.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bikepptc.org is the biggest


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

talentous said:


> I'm very excited to be moving from Miami to Virginia. I've fell in love with the many hills and mountains in the area.
> 
> I've seen some cyclist when visiting here and there, but wondered if anyone knew of major cycling club(s) here?
> 
> ...



I've recently moved up here from Miami too (in August)...I live in Herndon, right by the W&OD trail. I'm always looking for new people to ride with...:thumbsup: If you want to ride, let me know--just shoot me a PM.
Bryan


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Reston Bike Club as well.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Potomac Velo is another club.

The Bike Lane (Reston and Burke) holds regular Saturday road rides (9am start, 28mile loop, "spirited social" pace, or about 17mph average). Open to anybody with a bike and helmet.

Lake Fairfax/Colt's Neck/Difficult Run (Reston) is your nearest mountain bike trail.

Local shops:
Spokes, Etc - Ashburn (and other locations) - Specialized, Trek
The Bike Lane - Reston (and Burke) - Trek, Fisher, Salsa, Niner, IndyFab, Ridley
A-1 Cycles - Herndon (and Manassas) - Specialized, Felt
The Pedal Shop - Ashburn (possibly closed?) - Kona
Plum Grove Cyclery - Leesburg (relocating, closed?) - Cannondale, Merlin, IndyFab


----------

